# Big Equipment



## cole22 (Feb 14, 2010)

For insured Professional plowers, I'm pondering the idea of plowing commercial lots, I have the equipment already, just wondering how everyone else bids out the use of tractors loaders etc, I know you have to figure out what you want to make, how much your expenses are etc I know this is really vague, but I really would appreciate any advice anyone has. Thanks for everyone's time.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

No one on here will give you a dollar figure.... We've all worked long and hard to figure these things out .... a good place to start would be to join SIMA... tons of good info and its money well spent if your a serious plow professional.... I also see this is your first post... Welcome and the search function will unfold a bunch on info for you!

Good luck


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

To simplify the task. Check out what a new tractor, or peice of equipment leases out at. That will give you a indication of what you should charge hourly ( Some leases have built in usage hours in your monthly lease rate, and a extra charge for over the cap for hours used) on the equipment. Wages is a cost unique to your area. And to get a square foot price on snow removal is almost impossible cuz each area has different weather p atterns and snowfall/ freezing rain amounts. Im 60 miles away from Canadas capital city yet I would bet that I earn 20 to 30 percent less than a comparative company there. However land cost are cheaper etc etc etc. Always remember Profit and Depreciation. Good Luck


----------



## cole22 (Feb 14, 2010)

Thanks two both of you taking time to write a little something.


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

If you are plowing commercial contracts that are your own, The price shouldn't be different whether you are using trucks or loaders, or shovels. You charge so much per acre per hour. I was leary of, but went to a graduated per push scale on my biggest account which is 14 acres of parking lot. Doesn't matter what I put on it, just matters how fast I want it done. Faster for me, = bigger and more expensive equipment. I know how much I make per push now every time I'm on the lot, and how long it will take after a season of doing it. Kinda nice that way. As the season has progressed, profits have gone up, just because we are more efficient at it. $$$$$. I plan to put a loader or even 2 in the fleet for next year. "If" I get that contract back, I know how much I'll be making on it, and I know what else I need to take on to pay for new equipment purchases, and make a good profit with them. If you are going to work "per hour" after that, price it according to market, and that part is just gravy.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

I disagree with the last statement to some extent. Not all bids are set price many around here are hourly pushes so you would need a hourly price. Also great to have an hourly figure when bidding. You will look at alot use your best judgement to how you will do it and how long it will take. Having an idea of your hourly price will help you have a base point for the bid.
Also not all sites want large equipment. We are working on a contract right now for a large grocery store complex and they don't want large equipment. Only skids and trucks. This will take more time and resources and also equal more money for them but they understand that and thats what they want.


----------



## vamootsman (Oct 5, 2008)

ryde307;1002528 said:


> I disagree with the last statement to some extent. Not all bids are set price many around here are hourly pushes so you would need a hourly price. Also great to have an hourly figure when bidding. You will look at alot use your best judgement to how you will do it and how long it will take. Having an idea of your hourly price will help you have a base point for the bid.
> Also not all sites want large equipment. We are working on a contract right now for a large grocery store complex and they don't want large equipment. Only skids and trucks. This will take more time and resources and also equal more money for them but they understand that and thats what they want.


I see what you are saying, I just have not had anyone request any special equipment. That would definitely be a factor in the bid. I was making more of an "in general" statement as a starting point. I do have hourly prices, but I don't offer them up as an alternative anymore except for cleanup.


----------

